

Develop an IOS Game in One day - Jagadeesh1210
https://github.com/Jagadeesh1210/BugCrusher-IOS-Game
I newly learned the Objective-C&amp; CocoaTouch framework. Then i started practicing small applications. Fortunately Xcode(IDE) provides good frameworks. By using the core animations and simple timers i developed and designed this a game Called &quot;BugCrusher&quot;. It makes me confident in this app world.<p>You can find this sourceCode from this URL
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Jagadeesh1210&#x2F;BugCrusher-IOS-Game<p>About The Game::
BugCrusher provides most entertaining experience. It makes the user addictive. This game uses
the simple core animations.It contains the animated dancing cartoon which crushes the random
generated bugs(insects) in application. When user clicks on the bug animated dancing man crushes
the bug. After 30sec. User score will shows on the screen with grades depend on the score. I developed this game in one day.
======
Jagadeesh1210
any doubts you can ask me??? :)

